# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Απορία για μετατροπείς USB-C προς USB-A

## Simpleton

Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες ίσως χρειαστεί να μεταφέρω αρχεία προς ένα Macbook χωρίς θύρα USB-A. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα αν ο κάτοχος του έχει προμηθευτεί τον κατάλληλο μετατροπέα από το USB-C, αλλά και για να έχω έναν δικό μου για μελλοντική χρήση, άρχισα μια έρευνα αγοράς.

Μεταξύ του μετατροπέα της Apple και π.χ. αυτού υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική διαφορά, κάποιος λόγος να προτιμήσω τον ακριβότερο;

----------


## Simpleton

Τελικά αγόρασα αυτόν της Apple, μιας και η τιμή του έπεσε σε πιο λογικό επίπεδο.

----------

